# Guys I think I defeated SA



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

The key to curing SA is to understand that we're all equals and putting yourself out there in order to realize it. Nobody's better or worse...well thinking you're better just gives you more confidence! But as long as you don't feel worse than anybody else then there's no problem. I've suffered with SA for about 5 years now, and have is history of OCD, depression. But sometimes this tends to lower our self esteem and we unintentionally grave unconcious scotomas in our heads and become like this. The wrong way to looking at others, other people. I want to tell you that know I feel I've regained my self esteem and i finally feel like th rest of the people. You're a human being with faults like the rest. I know SA drives us into becoming hermits, but ALL OF US ARE EQUAL. Look around you who is better? Watch people, observe on the outside who the hell is better than you? Criticize others around you too, be skeptical. I went through a series of serious tests at the job I got myself into, that really boost up my confidence and self worth. I went through mental competitions, and that made me realize, hold on so I can do better than them? Or keep up with my work like the rest of the world? It really gave me a sense of self worth. I literally work in a mall food court. And see thousands of people daily. I realized they are not better than me or worse. Just people like me, what is there to feel so inferior and awkward about? Also NOBODY is watching you, stop thinking they're looking at you cause they are not looking. Now, I know this is the key. I found the way. But it doesn't come to everyone at the same time and sometimes you have to LIVE certain experiences to defeat it and get back on the train. Worse thing is to let the fear grow, sooner or later if you face the world you'll come to this understanding. I hope that if you suffer from SA you can ingrain this info into your brain and apply this into your life, accordingly.

I know your pain! And I know we all deserve to get out of it. So I hope some of you guys take this information to heart and try to utilize it!

Love ya!


Say exactly what you feel! F uck it. Stop worrying about your actions, just be spontaneous don't worry about the outcomes. You can't go wrong when you're yourself.


----------



## john kimble (Aug 21, 2011)

Aw I love you too! Lol Congratulations and cheers to self confidence!


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

john kimble said:


> Aw I love you too! Lol Congratulations and cheers to self confidence!


<333 hell to the yes.

Observe the world around you, take interest in what's going on in the world take part of it and integrate yourself in social interaction. If somebody doesn't like you send them to hell aka the haters. Respect yourself. Also pity for yourself is not gonna get you anywhere in life, nobody cares. So you have to care for yourself, and then you'll find people who'll love you.

Seriously the key is to not care so much what other people think, or not care at all.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Working on it, easier said than done.
I've been this way for as long as I can remember, some days I just accept that this is me & i'll probley never get over my social fears.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Easier said than done is the one thing I took from this thread.

lol, sorry but mindsets like that are hard for me to grasp, unfortunately....


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

Skylaishot said:


> Easier said than done is the one thing I took from this thread.
> 
> lol, sorry but mindsets like that are hard for me to grasp, unfortunately....


I did say that it'll come eventually to all of us at different times, when we can finally defeat it.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

sophiek said:


> I did say that it'll come eventually to all of us at different times, when we can finally defeat it.


Yep, true, definitely true... :yes


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

congrats! 
im on my way to finally defeat SA too!


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

Good job. I have made progress as far as feeling good goes, but i am far away from being my true self, because im kind of weird anyway.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks guys!!! I'm really glad that I can have the opportunity to influence some of you.


----------



## Aedan (Jul 21, 2011)

sophiek said:


> Say exactly what you feel! F uck it. Stop worrying about your actions, just be spontaneous don't worry about the outcomes. You can't go wrong when you're yourself.


Yup, just be spontaneous.

And when you find out that people really don't care as much about your actions as you do, then you'll be able to go out there and be yourself.

But beware of the saying "just be yourself", because what if yourself isn't good enough ? Then seek improvements in your life and personality. No one is born with a rigid personality. We act, we fail, we learn, we grow.

Refining your character and learning to become a better individual should be a priority in your life.


----------



## candiedsky (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm not at that stage yet, and it's not in the near skyline for me. But over time, if I work hard enough to overcome it, it CAN happen.

That's my positive attitude trying to make myself believe myself...


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

Fantastic ^^


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Skylaishot said:


> Easier said than done is the one thing I took from this thread.
> 
> lol, sorry but mindsets like that are hard for me to grasp, unfortunately....


"Easier said than done" is always the thought that enters my head when reading all these efforts to overcome SA.

Of course, I don't think you can be successful if there isn't a struggle, or at least a rigorous effort.

Like what has been quoted "Without struggle, there can be no progress".


----------



## Himi Jendrix (Mar 24, 2010)

That is wonderful advise. Congrats on beating SA. Dont forget though it is constantly a battle. Dont let your guard down ever. 

Essentially the key is to say **** it to your fears. As others have noted it easier said than done. Getting a job helped me tremendously with everything. 

Remember the truths that no person is better or worse than any other. Also remember we are surrounded by the miraculous everyday and try not to miss any of it.


----------



## cubanscorpio (Jun 30, 2010)

great advise. i want to go back to just expressing myself. but i think the fear is not so much who will reject you or think you're inferrior but whether _anyone will accept you when you go back to being urself_. cuz i think that's something most of us here want - to make friends and have a circle that accepts us.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

Great post!


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

you can't just defeat sa. it's a part of who you are, your personality. you can't get rid of it overnight. it's a gradual process that's supposed to take years.


----------



## Tigershark (Oct 14, 2011)

> you can't get rid of it overnight.


I don't think she said that you can. I also think this is a poor take on it. You have to want & truly believe you can get better to be better!



> i think that's something most of us here want to make friends and have a circle that accepts us


100% for me. I moved around so much during pretty important years of my developmental life, I was bullied terribly as well. It has really affected my ability to make friends and keep them. I'm just terrible at it. It's really great to hear that people make it out of this terrible cycle, though! Gives me hope for myself. I believe I can do it.


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

Does anybody ever really defeat this condition, or is its something that gets dampened down eventually (For some of us anyway)? You say just put yourself out threre well i do everyday at my job, and everyday its hell, the intense paranioa and anxiety it never ever gets easier no matter how often i go. I go out and socialize and its usually quite uncomfortable i don't sit there in the corner not talking to anyone, i make conversation buts its always laced with this anxiety its uncomfortable and i find the more i listen to others and the less i talk the easier it is.
You just remind me of a therapist i used to see and her mindset was just try to live despite it and it'lll get easier but thats BS it never gets easier its just day after day of endless suffering no matter how many fears i face.


----------

